# mom 's mason jar



## Trying not to break it

hi everyone, looking for a date on this qt jar, and value. never heard of mom's mason before.  any information appreciated.  thnks,  rhona


----------



## craigc90

Circa 1975 made in Columbus Ohio.
 Quart or pint clear $1.00
 pint auqua $2.00 to $3.00


----------



## Trying not to break it

HI CRAIGC90, thanks for the information. i did a quick search yesterday, saw 1 listed for $12.00 and it had a zinc lid on it. they indicated they didn't know if that was the original lid.  thanks again,  rhona


----------



## jarsnstuff

Rhona, remember there's a big difference between "listing" for $12.00 and "selling" for $12.00.  The correct lid is the 2-piece flat metal lid and screw band.  Some sellers think they're more likely to get their asking price when they put a zinc lid on it.  Unfortunately, I think they're right. -Tammy


----------

